# What dog would be a good fit for us?



## Wyomingmama (May 18, 2013)

For 35 acres in Wyoming. We have kids and will probably add rabbits, chickens, and goats in the next year. 

We had an amazing pyr that died prematurely and tragically and I don't know if the kids are ready for another pyr. 

We have a useless ound: house cavalier King Charles spaniel. I want something that won't have a burning desire to kill animals as we add them, will alert if someone is on the property, be ok with my kids running around, and be able to survive our winters comfortably. 

Ideas?


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I always recommend a mt. cur or blackmouth . these are "THE" best breed of dog for around the homestead and # one for children . this is what they originated as and have been kept by small farmers .there is no way I could have a chicken ,honey bees ,rabbits or a garden here with out my faithful super intelligent curs no varmits are allowed two or four legged no training required and I don't worry about a meter reader or wandering herb hunters or berry pickers being mauled . best to find a pup or younger dog as they become very attached to there family . I come from a family of hunters / farmers . and have had many dogs expert in there craft and qualify in giving this advice ; if you are a duck hunter get retriever,own a junk yard in chicago get a pit bull or Doberman, herding sheep a English sheperd .but on a small farm with children and big or small livestock get a cur ; why take a chance with any other ;


----------



## Wyomingmama (May 18, 2013)

I hadn't even considered these, I'll look into this! Thanks.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, most people know by now my choice is a Bulgarian Karakachan. This one is 10 months old and is fast showing how well she does on our small 6 acres where we have free-ranging goats and fowl...plus us humans


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I am a HUGE rottweiller fan. 

We have a mixed farm, horses, cows, calves, sheep, chickens, turkeys, rabbits and llama. AND 4 little girls. That dog of our is ALWAYS with the kids when they are out side. The chickens, turkeys and 1 pet bunny are always running around the yard, he never looks at them. But he will sure let us know if something is out of the normal. If we have a visitor show up he always keeps himself between the kids and the visitor. He has NEVER shown any sign of aggression, but no one has ever tried to get to those girls! 

I have always wanted a Cur or a Catahola Leopard Dog, I have heard nothing but great things about them.


----------



## Wyomingmama (May 18, 2013)

Taking notes, thanks!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I would suggest one of the many breeds that has either a thick doublecoat of fur -- even shortish like a German shepherd or rottie. But something with a little protection from the bad weather is always a useful trait for a homestead dog...


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Regardless of what kind of dog you get......training is essential, for you and the dog ;-)

If you get a puppy, it can take up to 2 years before they can be left alone with the animals.

Every new animal added must be introduced to the dog (more training for you and dog).

Good Luck and Have Fun!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We have a lab that keeps watch over the animals and the kids.

Our neighbors are frequently loosing chickens to skunks or racoons. We have lost nothing buts cats. And thats "thanks" to another neighbor.

Once we show our lab the boundaries of our property thats where she stays. which IMO is amazing as we have moved her 8 times in her 13 years.

She is very protective of our kids but you'd never know it unless you posed a threat. She watches from afar never appearing to be keeping an eye out.

The vet says she probably a throw back as she isn't the traditional large sized lab. She is purebred weighing in at 40 lbs.

Its going to be so sad on our next backpacking trip as I dont think she will be able to go  We went the end of Sept on a 6 mile hike and she had no issues but in the last 2 months she has really started to go down hill. (crying)

The bad thing about Labs IMO is they take 2 years to grow up and those 2 years can be very hard.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is our experience with our current 3....
Great pyreenees / anatolian 8months old-- a huge puppy, more agile and less thick coat (ie less coat care needed than pure Pyr)- has the typical LGD personality (they are a bit like very large cats, not super handler oriented, but likes being pet and allows people to pet him, who have been introduced, sorta sweet, in a cat like way)...
He is a chewing stage and loves to chew and dig and maybe once a week chase our chickens and play with them (3 killed so far, I found him sucking on our Roo, poor thing had been half denuded but no bites, just feathers pulled off, he didnt make it)-- we are working on this -- nothing killed for 6 weeks... Otherwise he gets along fine with the goats and cats (its really funny to see a black cat snuggling up to all that white fluffy fur) and our daughter...
He is goofy puppy by day, on guard at night (d/t that nice thick coat ) he sleeps outside most nights and up in a flash if hears anything - I usu get up and lock him inside 11pm-3am out for a nite round, then back in til 7am...
he has extremely powerful jaws and needed education for things like chomping casually thru several porch railings, for fun...
I do not doubt that if needed he can do his job with predators....

Bernese Mt dog 2years old-- like the lab above, this one was a surprise for us-- he makes a GREAT homestead dog.
Adorable for sure (thing looked like a stuffed bear as a pup) so sweeeeettttt and cuddly, always wanting to be in your lap, even now that he weighs 130lbs (my 11 year old allows him to do this, for fun he is so gentle with her..
He loves his people and really is the only one that gets alot of house time.
But here is the kicker, he is extremely territorial and very suspicious of anyone not family - dogs or people. He patrols the fenceline and is quite the barker (very deep loud bark).. wont let anything in (well the visiting nurse and Mormon ladies made it to the front door surrounded by a howling barking horde of dogs, they do have judgement)...
I did not know we had loose dogs at night but my crew took care of them, they havent been back...
He doesnt let people touch him besides us, although will allow vet staff. He is Not aggressive just a great watch dog.
Marshmallow with the animals, lies out with the chickens and cats and goats, very very relaxed-- the least prey drive I have ever seen-- being heavy coated (more than the pyr mix) he loves snow and cool weather-- I have seen him napping out in the rain/ snow...
Not sure how he would be for killing things (we have coyote, fox, and all the other regular predators) so thats why we got the pyr mix pup, as backup...

This leads us to Ms Barky-- our giant schnauzer gal-- very dominant pushy female. Guards and patrols and very mouthy (we have gotten her down to just being Nippy, she has been taught not to Bite people, but honestly, thats her first instinct)- again great with family and her kid but not others. You will know if anyone approaches because she will tell you...
being a very large terrier, she does kill things and is a good ratter (or 3 cats keep the rodents down though) -- she was 2 when she moved to the country and that was a significant learning curve-- 8 chickens down (some as tiny chicks, we were newbies and left them out in a cardboard box to get some fresh air).. but that was 2 years ago
... she pretty proofed not to chase the goats and she still likes to chase the cats, but not in a "kill" way, she has never hurt one-- she is extremely smart , loves puzzles and a challenge, and she is handler oriented with a touch of herding instinct-- when out on trails she has the need to keep us herded together and doesnt stray.
Even now, its sunny finally and she will go out and do a round and then come back in to check on me (they have a doggie door into the back kitchen , it has glass doors so she can peek in on me-- currently I put her out, cause she keeps taking the lid of our mouse aquarium and taking out the food bowls to lick them, mouse died some time ago and we havent moved his former home-- she gets into mischief like that)...
I think one from a pup would make a great homestead dog, thats what they used to do, but they do have some protection drive that needs to be managed-- I her into town when I work 2 days a week and she is equally at home in the city...
she has a wirey thick coat and is probably the most athletic of all our dogs, can go and go, carries her own backpack camping, up into kids' tree house via the ladder, up onto the tractor seat next to you, very versatile....

forgot to add-- no predator losses in 2 years-- we havent finished the goat pen so everything is loose on2 acres - the goats and chickens put themselves away at night and the dogs just do what they do naturally....
Ok wont go on anymore, thx for reading hope this helps...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Wyomingmama said:


> For 35 acres in Wyoming. We have kids and will probably add rabbits, chickens, and goats in the next year.
> 
> We had an amazing pyr that died prematurely and tragically and I don't know if the kids are ready for another pyr.
> 
> ...


To answer your question-- a male Bernese Mt dog (out of my three)....


----------



## snicolls (Nov 29, 2012)

After much research we recently got a Newfoundland/ Poodle mix puppy. WE have cold winters, young kids, and wanted a watch dog that was mellow and smart. So far she fits everything we were looking for. Newfoundlands are known as natures nannies, and poodles are good watch dogs. Another plus side is that the poodle might neutral out the heavy shedding and drooling of the Newfoundland. There is only one actual breeder that I know of that is out of Colorado, but you might be able to find the mix else where.


----------



## Boer2222 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have had a number of guardians over the years
Now I have Kangals
They know their jobs don't roam over 100000 acres like some I have had
They learn quickly their boundaries
They are big enough to handle the job
And are loyal beyond belief
But they are very protective of their food dish


----------



## Wyomingmama (May 18, 2013)

I haven't seen a lot of kangals in my area. It looks like to get most of these dogs it'd be a field trip to Colorado!


----------



## Boer2222 (Dec 17, 2013)

Wyomingmama said:


> I haven't seen a lot of kangals in my area. It looks like to get most of these dogs it'd be a field trip to Colorado!


The really good Kangals are just coming online in the U.S.
In my are here in the mountains of S.W VA. We are crossing some with Great Pry's
They are close related and it seems to handle the wanderlust of the GP's
My Kangals stay on the farm
These are very large dogs

So maybe worth a trip to Colorado


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

There are Kangal breeders in Tx, but they are breeding for protection dogs....


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

What part of WY are you in? Idaho has a couple working Maremma breeders. There is also a Pyr rescue in Utah that gets out of work LGDs from time to time. Last I looked they had two range dogs that got left behind when their herd was pulled out of the BLM. The mom is people friendly and her suspected daughter isn't mean but is aloof with people.


----------

